# yard art cottonwood burl



## justallan (Feb 10, 2015)

I've had this cottonwood burl laying out in the yard a few months and decided to cut it up today. I'm thinking this hard son of a gun was better sitting in the yard! I'm either going to cut it up with just a chainsaw or leave it alone all together.
It is cool looking though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## justallan (Feb 10, 2015)

Okay, I'm way to hardheaded to give up that easy.
I put on an old band and went for it, LOL.
I have to admit that I'm sure glad that I did.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2015)

Burl is always amazing looking inside and out....that one looks just like a brain from an alien.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks like a seahorse without the nose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh! The head of an elephant...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 10, 2015)

And it even has the eye.


----------

